# Tel #USSS At US Embassy



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I need to get form SSA-1099 (SS tax statement social security) for year 2016. I lost it and need a new one. I need to contact them at the US embassy in Manila. My SS mailing address is in the Philippines so hopefully they can mail it to my address they have on record. Does anyone know the SS telephone number at the embassy and when they accept calls?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I need to get form SSA-1099 (SS tax statement social security) for year 2016. I lost it and need a new one. I need to contact them at the US embassy in Manila. My SS mailing address is in the Philippines so hopefully they can mail it to my address they have on record. Does anyone know the SS telephone number at the embassy and when they accept calls?


Good Morning,

The best department there to contact is the Social Security section as they deal with tax forms etc
They will answer calls starting at 7am unless things have changed or if it is a holiday.

Suggestion, rather than risking mail have them email you a new one. Their contact information is here:

Contact Information:
Phone: (632) 301-2000 ext. 9
Fax: (632) 708-9723 and (632) 708-9714
E-Mail: [email protected]
Website: www.ssa.gov


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

They have always answered my e-mails within a reasonable amount of time.

[email protected]


----------

